# coloring book



## ksmattfish (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm so bored with the coloring books available these days, so i'm making my own for my daughter.  Here's the first page.  Feel free to down load and color it yourself!


----------



## oriecat (Sep 9, 2004)

Very cool! 8)


----------



## terri (Sep 9, 2004)

That's a great idea!       You're obviously running through the whole alphabet for her.   This reminds me of the great Dr. Seuss ABC book - my main problem with it was that it _wasn't_ a coloring book!   Although it's pretty hard to argue against those fab illustrations.)    

I bet Maisy loves it.


----------



## Karalee (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry I just couldnt resist :LOL:


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 9, 2004)

page 2, did this one today...


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 9, 2004)

now that is wicked 8)


----------



## Alison (Sep 9, 2004)

These are awesome!!!!! I know my kids would love a coloring book like this!


----------



## Corry (Sep 9, 2004)

Great job, and great idea!  Hey...since you said you don't mind, maybe I'll print some for my Thursday night childrens group.  These ARE different than the same-ol same-ol coloring books.


----------



## ferny (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow! You're talented Matt (if I may call you that ). I hope your kid loves them. Hey, even if they don't us lot will. :mrgreen:
Have you thought about getting them published as a book? They seem a lot better than the ones I had when I was a kid.


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 10, 2004)

i have a feeling that matt might be a tattoo artist as well...


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 10, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> i have a feeling that matt might be a tattoo artist as well...



   I thought about it back in the day   

In about 4 weeks I'm shooting a wedding where the groom is a tatoo artist and the bride is a piercer.


----------



## terri (Sep 10, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> vonnagy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, and you will SO have to share a few of those portraits with us!!  :goodvibe:


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 10, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> ksmattfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna have to second that. I imagine the whole wedding party would be a shiny colourful bunch.


----------



## K8 (Sep 13, 2004)

AWESOME work..............


----------



## Lula (Sep 13, 2004)

Cool idea  :thumbsup:


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 14, 2004)

Great work, and you really should think about making some coloring books available to your local stores.

Come on Kara, were waiting on you to color the 2nd page.  And wow, you stayed inside the lines.  :0)  *applauds*


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 15, 2004)

Matt, did you ever post the photos from your tattoo wedding?


----------



## Corry (Oct 15, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> Matt, did you ever post the photos from your tattoo wedding?




 :shock: Now THAT sounds interesting!!!


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 15, 2004)

Instead of exchanging rings, they could exchange tatoo's of rings.  :0)  It would take a while to do infront of everyone though.  :0)


----------

